# Killer Klowns from Outer Space Cotton Candy Cakoon



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Love them


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks great and great tutorial! Oddly enough, I just watched this movie for the first time about a month ago.


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

That is my theme for this year. I have a few of the masks and have cut out clown feet to lead up to my door. I would like to have a clown car but that may not be doable for this year.


----------

